# God I Love my Job!



## rustym3talh3ad (Apr 7, 2009)

so story of the day, kinda boring nothing going on at the pet shop, and then all of a sudden my coworker comes up to me and says "hey man what kinda spider is this" i look and whata u know! OMG! i ask him where it came from and a guy comes up behind him and says "well i was unpacking bananas at meijer's produce center and this little guy came running along my box, so i grabbed a deli and brought it over here to find out what it was"...He's now sitting in a KK inside my heavily secured 20 long tank as my new pet lmao, and hes such a little beauty. i will keep updates and let everyone know how he and i are getting along. 

Voorhees.... my brand new Brazilian wandering Spider. 
























PS i know its a wandering spider but is there an exact species for this little guy...


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Apr 8, 2009)

haha, update already, he kicked a cricket LITERALLY kicked one, climbed up the top the KK nd is now cleaning himself...im so happy no one killed him in the store. and im so glad no one got bit in the store too lol.


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 8, 2009)

nice find :clap: wish i could find stuff like that  

female or male? i can't make out the palps at all.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Apr 8, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> nice find :clap: wish i could find stuff like that
> 
> female or male? i can't make out the palps at all.


i believe male, but its not sexually mature cuz the palps are small, and i KNOW that sexing them ventrally may be totally wrong but it has a very male looking mound. if i can get shots of the palps or the vent i will post, but im not going anywhere near it to ask it for permission to sex it lmao.


----------



## Widowman10 (Apr 8, 2009)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> i believe male, but its not sexually mature cuz the palps are small, and i KNOW that sexing them ventrally may be totally wrong but it has a very male looking mound. if i can get shots of the palps or the vent i will post, but im not going anywhere near it to ask it for permission to sex it lmao.


ventral sexing with trues is pretty different from sexing Ts. i'm not sure the diff between males and females ventrally with your species, but someone might!


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Apr 8, 2009)

Widowman10 said:


> ventral sexing with trues is pretty different from sexing Ts. i'm not sure the diff between males and females ventrally with your species, but someone might!


exactly i know it isnt the same, but if it were a T then i would say no doubt 110% holy crap male...but EH whatever, i just have the ability to say that i have a Brazilian Wandering spider as a pet now lol, its my first True spider pet ever.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 8, 2009)

Going by coloration alone I would hazard P. fera (don't rely on me though since Ts are my thing  )


----------



## burmish101 (Apr 8, 2009)

EDIT<---lack of sleep and just glanced at pics.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Apr 8, 2009)

burmish101 said:


> Cupiennius sp? Dosent look like a Phoneutria so your probably safe, hopefully one of the more experienced keepers can identify down to species.


im not gonna say Safe, by any means, andthe lighting of its Chelicerae is incorrect, its fangs are bright red, but with the light from the flash it looks more orange. 

this is a good photo of the same species (or so i think)  
http://www.paul.aic.co.uk/blog/spider.jpg


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 8, 2009)

burmish101 said:


> Cupiennius sp? Dosent look like a Phoneutria so your probably safe, hopefully one of the more experienced keepers can identify down to species.


I was going by this picture found via a catalog of true spiders (but now I can't find that website)  
http://www.animalcorner.co.uk/venanimals/ven_spidbrazwand.html


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 8, 2009)

Wow and so soon after all that hype about a huntsman they _thought_ was a Brazilian Wandering Spider. I'm surprised this didn't make national news.  Congratulations on your new pet!


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Apr 8, 2009)

Aurelia said:


> Wow and so soon after all that hype about a huntsman they _thought_ was a Brazilian Wandering Spider. I'm surprised this didn't make national news.  Congratulations on your new pet!


i kinda almost wanted to call the media, but the last thing i want is their dumb reporters making a total mockery of a beautiful spider and then some jerk from the entomology department at MSU comes to "obtain" the specimen. so i said screw it, its mine.


----------



## burmish101 (Apr 8, 2009)

Well fera is the species mostly commonly thought to get into bananas but its actually nigriventer or reidyi. Most if not all the pics on google for instance of P. fera are supposedly wrong and this species has at least 1 other colormorph. That being said maybe this spider is a P. fera as it looks like none I could find, but do they import bananas from french guyana? Hmm I dont know, if theres a chance of an actual pic of P. fera here it is 

http://media.photobucket.com/image/Phoneutria fera/Stefan2209/PICT1974.jpg 

One of Stefan's images in another thread of a juvie.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 8, 2009)

burmish101 said:


> Well fera is the species mostly commonly thought to get into bananas but its actually nigriventer or reidyi. Most if not all the pics on google for instance of P. fera are supposedly wrong and this species has at least 1 other colormorph. That being said maybe this spider is a P. fera as it looks like none I could find, but do they import bananas from french guyana? Hmm I dont know, if theres a chance of an actual pic of P. fera here it is
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/Phoneutria fera/Stefan2209/PICT1974.jpg
> 
> One of Stefan's images in another thread of a juvie.


As I said, Ts are my thing   Would you consider it a Phoneutria sp. even if not fera?


----------



## burmish101 (Apr 8, 2009)

Most likely, searching my pic collections(yes I whore pics of Phoneutria's) and cant find one exactly like it which is frustrating to say the least. Possibly real P. fera judging by Stefans pics of the little juvies. Great pics btw Rusty, i'm jealous!


----------



## Bastian Drolshagen (Apr 8, 2009)

are you kidding? This thing is far away from being a Phoneutria!


----------



## Diggy415 (Apr 8, 2009)

checks banannas she just bought, even though they came inside a plastic bag,,,, might go to store and browse bananna's might just be the thing to do now in getting free legal species....lol


----------



## toolrick (Apr 8, 2009)

Sorry to dissapoint you, but the spider you found is not the famous Brazilian Wandering Spider. Indeed it's a wandering spider, but from the genus Cupiennus. Do not know what specie though as I am not familiar with them; maybe someone else in here can help you out.
Brazilian Wandering Spider's genus is Phoneutria, and that pictured specimen is not a Phoneutria.

Ricardo


----------



## toolrick (Apr 8, 2009)

burmish101 said:


> Well fera is the species mostly commonly thought to get into bananas but its actually nigriventer or reidyi. Most if not all the pics on google for instance of P. fera are supposedly wrong and this species has at least 1 other colormorph. That being said maybe this spider is a P. fera as it looks like none I could find, but do they import bananas from french guyana? Hmm I dont know, if theres a chance of an actual pic of P. fera here it is
> 
> http://media.photobucket.com/image/Phoneutria fera/Stefan2209/PICT1974.jpg
> 
> One of Stefan's images in another thread of a juvie.


Again... Distinguishing Phoneutria by colors is all wrong. I do not understand why if people do not know about the genus give their opinion on it. If you are into Tarantulas, do not try to ID these specimens.
Phoneutria Fera is actually the least specimen found in Bananas as they live in the Amazon and so does Reidy. 
Colors are not a key to distinguish Phoneutria.
The specimen pictured by Stefan turned to be another Phoneutria Sp. 
That is not a P. Fera.

Ricardo


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Apr 8, 2009)

toolrick said:


> Sorry to dissapoint you, but the spider you found is not the famous Brazilian Wandering Spider. Indeed it's a wandering spider, but from the genus Cupiennus. Do not know what specie though as I am not familiar with them; maybe someone else in here can help you out.
> Brazilian Wandering Spider's genus is Phoneutria, and that pictured specimen is not a Phoneutria.
> 
> Ricardo


ok so im gettin nothing on this....your telling me its Cupiennus chiapanensis which is a central american wandering spider? if so whats the toxicity on it and what is some of the info regarding this little bugger cuz regardless of what it is im keeping it, i just need info about it.


----------



## toolrick (Apr 8, 2009)

Hey there!!!

Just use the search tool here and you will find information on it. As I said before, I cannot help you with this specimen as I am not into Cupiennus but Phoneutria.

Ricardo


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 8, 2009)

toolrick said:


> Again... Distinguishing Phoneutria by colors is all wrong. I do not understand why if people do not know about the genus give their opinion on it. If you are into Tarantulas, do not try to ID these specimens.
> Phoneutria Fera is actually the least specimen found in Bananas as they live in the Amazon and so does Reidy.
> Colors are not a key to distinguish Phoneutria.
> The specimen pictured by Stefan turned to be another Phoneutria Sp.
> ...


Must you really get that tone?  I'm still learning and being completely condescending is inappropriate.  Are you like this to all new true spider hobbyists?  Please excuse my obvious naivety and for trying to help.  Not to mention I had already mentioned my ID was iffy at best and I was going by a true spider catalog.


----------



## spiderslight (Apr 11, 2009)

I seen this Spider in person and it is so beautiful and i am so envious, but it is ok not a good idea to have something like that around when i have a son that is starting to walk.


----------



## burmish101 (Apr 11, 2009)

I wasnt looking at color I was looking at pattern. Taking factors into consideration of the pattern fading out a bit after it matures as you seen the pic I found was of a juvie, I dont claim to be an expert lol, only trying to help with what little I can. I guessed Cupiennius at first until others have said otherwise so what the heck, I looked at other pics, as you can see someone quoted my original post I made after little sleep so I figured I was probably wrong anyway lol.

Also I am unable to find a similar spider while searching for Cupiennius chiapanensis do you have a link to a picture to compare?


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Apr 11, 2009)

burmish101 said:


> Also I am unable to find a similar spider while searching for Cupiennius chiapanensis do you have a link to a picture to compare?


honestly, that is what i was told privately, but i dont even know that the spider is a C. chiapanensis. now im just hearing people throw out random guesses as to what it is. i know one thing though; through my own research, knowledge and trusted colleagues I've confirmed 100% Cupiennius, which makes my first statement of "Brazilian Wandering Spider" incorrect, now as to what species i dont know...im just really excited at the fact that i have this little devil for my collection. ;P 

update on attitude...this one is out for me 100%. it pooped, pushed dirt AND dropped bolus into its water dish, then sat perched right next to the opening of the KK its in, as if waiting for me to try to change the water. every time i would attempt to reach for the lid it would sprawl out and make ready for attack. SOOO AMAZING! ive never had a pet deliberatly go out of its way to try and harm me lol. im in love!


----------



## MaartenSFS (Apr 11, 2009)

You're at Preuss, right? I have just returned from being in China for four years and am starting to miss the wildlife. Do you have any cheaper "true" spiders like European wolf spiders or South-American larger true spiders there? Last time I was there seemed like the most interesting thing you had there (inverts) was a medium-sized centipede, which were common in China. 

I'm interested in trap-doors and huntsman, too. I'd be willing to pay a little more for a trap-door, as those live longer.

The tarantulas are all way out of my price range and not too interesting, in my opinion.

The only cool spiders you have here (wild) are those fishing spiders.


----------



## jsloan (Apr 11, 2009)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> update on attitude...this one is out for me 100%. it pooped, pushed dirt AND dropped bolus into its water dish,


My theraphosids all do this, too.  I don't know why they do it, but I don't think it's to show aggression.


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Apr 11, 2009)

MaartenSFS said:


> You're at Preuss, right? I have just returned from being in China for four years and am starting to miss the wildlife. Do you have any cheaper "true" spiders like European wolf spiders or South-American larger true spiders there? Last time I was there seemed like the most interesting thing you had there (inverts) was a medium-sized centipede, which were common in China.
> 
> I'm interested in trap-doors and huntsman, too. I'd be willing to pay a little more for a trap-door, as those live longer.
> 
> ...


We do carry trap-door, we currently have 1 on hand, im not sure which one though, red banded i believe. come check it out, im on my way in right now. 



jsloan said:


> My theraphosids all do this, too.  I don't know why they do it, but I don't think it's to show aggression.


yeah but ur Theraphosids wont bite you and put u in the hospital, although this isnt a Brazilian Wandering Spider, it is still HIGHLY venomous and will deliver a very sever potentially harmful bite.


----------



## jsloan (Apr 11, 2009)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> yeah but ur Theraphosids wont bite you and put u in the hospital, although this isnt a Brazilian Wandering Spider, it is still HIGHLY venomous and will deliver a very sever potentially harmful bite.


I was talking about the way they mess up their waterbowls.  However, some of my T's are "aggressive," to the point where I wouldn't think of putting my hand in the cage with them.  But, that has nothing to do with their water bowls.

If your spider is _Cupiennius_, it isn't nearly as venomous as _Phoneutria_.  In fact, there's probably not much there to worry about (though the bite can be painful).   Barth (2002) talks about being bitten by several species of _Cupiennius_: "_ ... C. salei, C. getazi, C. coccineus, and C. panamensis_ with no problems at all." (From A Spider's World, page 30 "_The Harmlessness of Cupiennius_.")


----------



## toolrick (Apr 12, 2009)

_yeah but ur Theraphosids wont bite you and put u in the hospital, although this isnt a Brazilian Wandering Spider, it is still HIGHLY venomous and will deliver a very sever potentially harmful bite.[/QUOTE]_

Hmmm sorry, dubtful from Cupiennus as they are not very venomous. In fact Cupiennus is the least venomous from Ctenidae Sp.

Ricardo


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Apr 12, 2009)

toolrick said:


> _yeah but ur Theraphosids wont bite you and put u in the hospital, although this isnt a Brazilian Wandering Spider, it is still HIGHLY venomous and will deliver a very sever potentially harmful bite._




Hmmm sorry, dubtful from Cupiennus as they are not very venomous. In fact Cupiennus is the least venomous from Ctenidae Sp.

Ricardo[/QUOTE]

u know, im gonna agree with the others on this thread, ur being kind of a <EDIT - MrI> and its not really appreciated, go voice your opinions and statements elsewhere...thanks.


----------



## toolrick (Apr 12, 2009)

_u know, im gonna agree with the others on this thread, ur being kind of a <EDIT - MrI> and its not really appreciated, go voice your opinions and statements elsewhere...thanks.[/QUOTE]_

Hey there!!!

I am just answering the question you pointed early on in the thread, where you asked if it was venomous or not. I agree with Jsloan, he just made it more clear as he knows more where to get the correct information on books and articles.
If you use the search tool as I said before, you could have gotten clear that the spider you are facing is not one of the most venomous and a rather harmless specimen. Obviosly if you have an allergic reaction you would have to go to the hospital, but same would happen if you get stung by a bee or any other animal.
Between, I am not being a <EDIT - MrI>... I am just pointing out what in my knowledge (which is not a whole lot), has been said wrong here.

Ricardo


----------



## xhexdx (Apr 12, 2009)

I have no opinion about the species or toxicity of that spider, but it does look pretty cool and congrats on that.

I see no issue with what Ricardo is saying.  So he is disagreeing with people.  He's not being rude or mean or calling names, just stating his information.

--Joe


----------



## Anthony Straus (Apr 13, 2009)

toolrick said:


> _u know, im gonna agree with the others on this thread, ur being kind of a <EDIT - MrI> and its not really appreciated, go voice your opinions and statements elsewhere...thanks._






> Hey there!!!
> 
> I am just answering the question you pointed early on in the thread, where you asked if it was venomous or not. I agree with Jsloan, he just made it more clear as he knows more where to get the correct information on books and articles.
> If you use the search tool as I said before, you could have gotten clear that the spider you are facing is not one of the most venomous and a rather harmless specimen. Obviosly if you have an allergic reaction you would have to go to the hospital, but same would happen if you get stung by a bee or any other animal.
> ...


Carry on posting Ricardo, correcting misinformation is *very *important!


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 13, 2009)

anthonystraus said:


> [/I]
> 
> 
> 
> Carry on posting Ricardo, correcting misinformation is *very *important!


Yet being a jerk about it is not.  I'm trying to learn and I didn't appreciate the "don't even try" remark.


----------



## toolrick (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey there Leila, and welcome to the board.
I was saying that because I have seen many trying to ID spiders by colours and so on. True spiders are different to ID, mostly from the sexual organs. If you are new to the board, you should let those who know from the specimens answer the questions and learn as well from them; then you can ID as well on true spiders.
Sorry if I was rude as it was not my intention.

Ricardo


----------



## rustym3talh3ad (Apr 13, 2009)

toolrick said:


> Hey there Leila, and welcome to the board.
> I was saying that because I have seen many trying to ID spiders by colours and so on. True spiders are different to ID, mostly from the sexual organs. If you are new to the board, you should let those who know from the specimens answer the questions and learn as well from them; then you can ID as well on true spiders.
> Sorry if I was rude as it was not my intention.
> 
> Ricardo


well once again i dont mind being corrected if im wrong, but the way you go about it seems very snooty and boastful. As if you're the supreme knowledge on true spiders and your statements are of very high regard. If so great, but dont act like it, we are all here to learn and love this hobby equally and giving someone proper info when they are wrong is ok, but every post you've made has come off as condescending. 

my harmless little spider is still cool, and even though i was wrong a couple of times its still a good pet, and through the knowledge provided im not afraid of him as much anymore. but i still dont trust True spiders venom....so i will still treat him as a highly toxic species.


----------



## toolrick (Apr 13, 2009)

It's ok that you do so. I treat all my spiders equally and never handle any, even if they are harmless or venomous. Any animal can cause you a damage if you do not treat them with respect.
Cupiennus would be a good pet to start with on Ctenidae. 

Ricardo


----------



## Mister Internet (Apr 13, 2009)

Good Lord.

You guys know what this place is, right?  The Internet's LARGEST, MOST DIVERSE source of information on the husbandry, breeding, and hobby of terrestrial invertebrate animals?  You know what a place like that should do, right?  Produce/broadcast CORRECT information when possible, and where there is error, CORRECT THE MISINFORMATION.

I can't believe I have to explain this.

@ Rusty - You can't use that language here.  He wasn't being a "jerk", anyway... it sounds to me like you're a little bit pissed that you don't have the Death Spider From Hell that you thought, and he was only trying to help.  His location says "Colombia" ... you know, South America?  You're aware that the entire globe doesn't speak perfect American English right?  Give people a break before you go off half-cocked.  He was trying to correct obviously incorrect information that was flying around, and that's not really something you're allowed to take offense to on an INFORMATION board.  Enjoy your spider... move on.

@ Leila - Basically the middle part of what I said to Rusty

@ Ricardo - Some people here are very delicate... you have to be "too nice" sometimes or else people get their feelings hurt.  As you may be aware by now, this means that *I* cause "hurt feelings" on a fairly regular basis.  Your tone and information was fine.  You can't keep people from "trying" to do something... it's everyone's God-given right to throw out random ID's from Google Images!

Everyone needs to just chill the heck out.  Stop nursing "hurt feelings" for a second and stop to think... maybe your input really ISN'T that helpful.  I know a TON about bugs, and I wouldn't DREAM of chiming in on a thread like this.  Why?  Because my post would be nothing more than a half-baked guess based off a non-scientific comparison to some random, probably mis-identified anyway, photo off of the Internet somewhere.  Input from someone who knows what they're talking about is generally much more helpful than that.

I'm not saying don't "try" ... I'm saying that if your'e going to try, you have to be ready to fail.  And when you fail, be ready to be corrected.  I know we're all supposed to be beautiful unique snowflakes, and everyone's opinion is supposed to be equally valid, but that's dead wrong, and that WILL NOT make AB the best place to find CORRECT information for years to come.

Thanks for listening... you may continue.

-MrI


----------



## Pacmaster (Apr 13, 2009)

Mr. Internet- That was beautiful!
Thankyou!


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 13, 2009)

Mister Internet said:


> Good Lord.
> 
> You guys know what this place is, right?  The Internet's LARGEST, MOST DIVERSE source of information on the husbandry, breeding, and hobby of terrestrial invertebrate animals?  You know what a place like that should do, right?  Produce/broadcast CORRECT information when possible, and where there is error, CORRECT THE MISINFORMATION.
> 
> ...


I am not angry that I was wrong.  I am not angry that I was corrected.  It was the _way_ I was corrected.  You can have as much information in your head as a thousand books but if you don't even try to put it into practice, how do you know if you're doing it correctly?  I have no problem being told I had my ID wrong but yes, he was being condescending to a newer true spider hobbyists and that is where I get irritated.  If someone IDs a spider the wrong way how about posting something useful to explain HOW to ID the species instead of telling them not to even try?  How can you even thing that would be appropriate?  We are all here on this board to learn but how would it appear to you if a senior hobbyist told you not to bother?  
Ricardo you didn't "hurt my feelings" as Mr. Internet here assumes but it did make me stop and think if I should just learn on my own about these spiders rather than getting information from someone with experience on this board.  I had been lurking around on this board for a while although I started with the Theriphosidae boards.  I'm still learning and truth be told there's a lot of information accurate and not on how to ID these spiders and I'm trying to separate the crap from the gold.  There's really no way for me to find out if I'm doing this correctly until I try.  Obviously I was going the wrong direction but I was irked from your response.  I clearly stated in the beginning that my ID was in no way 100% sure and in fact if you read I was also asking questions when the first comment arose that I was incorrect.  And also Mr. Internet once I again I'll state that I used a true spider catalog that led me to that image.  It was not a random image found under the simple search of Phoneutria.

EDIT: Ricardo I pretty much just wanted to make it known to you that I was in no way "hurt" by your correction.  Mr. Internet completely missed the point of my responses.  I have no problem being corrected but I would have appreciated maybe something useful I could use so I could learn.  I was obviously heading in the wrong direction but there is a lot of conflicting information even on this board.  I made it clear in the beginning my ID was no where near 100%.  How can I possibly learn if the only responses to these ID threads are "yep that's blah blah blah".  Ok?  How did you get that ID?  What features are you looking at?  I want to know that but I don't get anywhere if I don't start trying to put what I learn into practice.  That was all I was trying to say though I admit I came off a bit sensitive I guess.


----------



## Craig (Apr 13, 2009)

Hey! Why not call your local museum and see if they have a taxonomic key for Phoneutria? Or see if you can find one in a univeristy library. 

I do not really know too much about this genus as far as ID goes but this seems like the logical thing to do.


----------



## dtknow (Apr 13, 2009)

errr...are cupennius less to worry about than Huntsman?

We saw oodles of them in Costa Rica. Of course our guide mentioned they could kill you with one bite.


----------



## jsloan (Apr 13, 2009)

Craig said:


> Hey! Why not call your local museum and see if they have a taxonomic key for Phoneutria?


The spider is more likely _Cupiennius_ than _Phoneutria_.  There is a key to many species of _Cupiennius_ in the appendix to Barth's book: A Spider's World - Senses and Behavior.  

Also, look in the bibliography of Platnick for papers on these spiders (using the name of the author listed next to one of the species names from the species list).  You might track down some keys there.

For example, here's the Platnick page for Ctenidae:

http://research.amnh.org/entomology/spiders/catalog/CTENIDAE.html

Scroll down that page to the genus _Cupiennius_, and look at _C. foliatus_ (that's a species I've chosen at random).  There is a list there of past species names used for that spider, and next to each species name is the name of an author and the year when that author wrote a paper using that name.  The list, from top to bottom, goes from earliest to latest.  At the bottom of the list you'll see "Barth & Cordes, 1998".  That means that the authors, Barth and Cordes, published a paper in 1998 that mentions this spider by that particular species name (sometimes, if you're looking for identification keys, the earlier papers are the place to start looking, since a key or a precise description of the spider is usually given by the person who originally described it - but, not always: it's a good idea to check out more than one paper, or descriptions by other authors - later papers sometimes improve on the original description, offering additional information or a regrouping or re-arrangement of the genus). 

To find out what the paper was about go to the Platnick bibliography page:

http://research.amnh.org/entomology/spiders/catalog/BIB8A.html

Look under "Barth & Cordes, 1998" to see the title of that paper (make sure you're looking at papers from 1998).  It turns out to be:

"_Cupiennius remedius new species (Araneae, Ctenidae), and a key for the genus. J. Arachnol. 26: 133-141._"

Okay, so that paper was published in 1998 in the _Journal of Arachnology_, Volume 26, pages 133-141.  *Notice that the paper includes a key for the genus.* (got lucky on my first try!).  You'll probably want to look at it.

Fortunately, most articles from the _Journal of Arachnology_ are available online for free downloads.  Here's the particular page that includes that article:

http://www.americanarachnology.org/JoA_tocs/JOA_contents_v26n2.html

It's the second article down on the page, as a .pdf file.  1 MB

Platnick is very useful in this way for tracking down papers/keys on specific spiders.  Youll have to do some detective work, and not all papers are available for free downloads, but you might turn up something useful.

You can do this for vitually any spider you're interested in. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## MaartenSFS (Apr 13, 2009)

rustym3talh3ad said:


> We do carry trap-door, we currently have 1 on hand, im not sure which one though, red banded i believe. come check it out, im on my way in right now.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but ur Theraphosids wont bite you and put u in the hospital, although this isnt a Brazilian Wandering Spider, it is still HIGHLY venomous and will deliver a very sever potentially harmful bite.


Sorry I'm late. I'm busy planning for a police examination. May I ask the price of the trap-door? I can't afford much right now, but I'm very keen on owning one in the near future. Do you expect to get any true spiders in this year?

In China I caught red-back spiders and giant centipedes and tried to photograph a cobra and other venomous snakes (Which are MUCH quicker and more intelligent than spiders) in the jungle and I think that, if respected, they aren't that bad. Just be very aware of what they are capable and of your own actions when in their pressence. No worries.  Enjoy.


----------



## LeilaNami (Apr 14, 2009)

Thank you for the PM Ricardo.  I'm publicly apologizing for calling you a jerk. :8o

jsloan, those links help a lot.  Thanks for posting them.


----------

